# Salary calibration



## NCFC (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been offered the following salary:

basic 15k/month
Transport 7k/month
Housing 13k/month
Annual leave ticket

I will be living with my partner (also working). I had thought this was a good deal, but having read some of the postings on here I'm not so sure. My salary in the UK is £52k PA. Any feedback would be appreciated...

Cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

AED35k/month = AED420/year = c£80k no tax, £6.5/month
£52k taxed = c £36k/year, £3k/month (take home)

Yeah OK, some things are more expensive here, but if you don't think that's OK then maybe you should look at what you spend.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

AED35k/month = AED420/year = c£80k no tax, £6.5/month
£52k taxed = c £36k/year, £3k/month (take home)

Yeah OK, some things are more expensive here, but if you don't think that's OK then maybe you should look at what you spend.


----------

